
Ask HN: Do you use kettlebells - epalmer
I&#x27;m 64 and finding that I need a whole body experience at the gym.  I have foot and ankle problems and can&#x27;t jog.  I take a beta blocker so getting my heart rate up is hard.<p>I&#x27;ve just started doing kettlebells and think this might be the answer. But I only have used them two days in a row.<p>What are your experiences with kettlebells?  What is your age?
======
BiancaDelRio
I used to do squats exclusively. Nothing but squats until my body simply
stopped responding. Then I switched to deadlifts. Nothing but deadlifts.
Initially everything was fine until my body stopped responding to deads as
well. Kettlebells might be just what I need. Thanks.

